# Best Entry level table saw with stand



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

What is the best entry level table saw that domes with a base/stand?

I'm going to be using it for wood working, and average 1 project a month.

What do you recommend?

I don't have a budget set out, as I don't know how much they should cost. I'm typically a middle of the road guy though, not the cheapest, not the most expensive.

TIA!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends, are you going to leave it set up or do you have to fold it up and store it when not using it?
It also depends on what your planing to cut on it. A whole sheet of plywood then you would need a big cast iron table, just small stuff then a contrators saw will work.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I would recommend one of the Ridgid saws from HD, not too expensive and are really good saws.

Andy.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the ridgid saws are actually pretty nice, their similar to the bosch saw yet cheaper. ive noticed they have come down in price by about $150 since they first came out, not sure if its do to selling so many units that they have recovered productions costs on them now ,or eeekkk enitial low production cost which lends to poor quality manufacturing

the key things when buying a table saw is, adequate power to rip stock. VERY IMPORTANT that the fence is parralel to the fence as if the fence is closer at the back it becomes a major saftey issue. also the stand being very stable so the saw doesnt tip over during use


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

Is this one good: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I have an earlier model of that one and love it.

Andy.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Abe,

I have this one, http://www.homedepot.ca/product/bosch-10-in-worksite-table-saw-with-gravity-rise-stand/907258, and am very happy with it. I have a reasonably small shop at home, 600 sq ft, and love the fact that it folds up for a smaller footprint. It's only $50 more than the one in the link you posted.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

abefroman said:


> Is this one good: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


 Nice looking saw.
Also check out Grizzley,com


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Do any of you guys have experience with the folding "worksite" table saws? Can you recommend any?

I live in a townhouse that has no unfinished space so if I got a saw it would need to roll out or get carried through a regular man door and be set up on the lower deck to work. Might also just like to fold it and store in my plastic outdoor storage hut.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a "ProTech" 7-1/4" table saw I got (stand included) from a BB store for $40.00 about 8 years ago. Surprisingly, it's still going strong....

DM


----------

